# Best place to purchase #10 cans?



## jessepona (Sep 7, 2005)

What's the best place to purchase empty #10 cans? Is it more economical to purchase grains and legumes in #10 cans or buy them bulk and then pack them in the cans later?

Thanks in advance for the info!
Jessica


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

Unless you are prepared to buy a pallet load or more of empty cans at a time I suspect you will find it's cheaper to buy them already filled. This is presuming you have the proper size of can sealer on hand. If you have to buy one that's another thousand or so dollars to add to the cost.

If you really want to pack your own this is what I'd do. Get your phone book and start calling around for local packaging suppliers. Chances are you'll need to get the book for a local large town or city. What you want is to find someone who uses or sells food-grade #10 cans _locally_ so that you can go pick them up yourself. They'll be pricy enough as it is without having to add truck freight charges on top of that. I was part of a group order back in the runup to Y2K that bought a pallet of cans and some other packaging as well from a company down to Orlando. They were the best price we could find and we picked them up ourselves, but even then they were rather expensive considering that they're a one shot deal.

#10 cans work for groups such as the LDS because the church sells them at cost and they buy in large quantity and they have a lot of people who use them so they can take advantage of the economy of scale.

For just one family or a few individuals it's a costly method. I'd go with buckets and Mylar bags and/or canning jars of various sizes myself. 

.....Alan.


----------



## jessepona (Sep 7, 2005)

Ah, that makes sense! Thanks Alan.

I think in view of this, I'll just buy them already filled.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Bump.

.....Alan.


----------

